
Silicon Valley startups: being evil, again and again - n-izem
https://notesfrombelow.org/article/silicon-valley-startups-doing-evil-again-and-again
======
75dvtwin
So everybody comes up with their own definitions for things.

I guess we value 'briefness' over precision these days.

Because we think, people who make lots of money are brief, but people who
concentrate on details are just pawns/soldiers.

Like what does it even mean: "Silicon Valley is the progressive face of
capitalism."

If I remove 'Silicon Valley' and substitute it with some other city/country,
will I be able to, without the author of this article, determine if the
'progressive face of capitalism" applies to that new place?

I do not care if this article from ' a socialist journal that uses class
composition analysis to ground revolutionary politics in the perspective of
the working class '

Where is intellectual honesty to admit that complex soci-economic issues,
require precision and detail analysis -- not a bunch of wordsmithing.

------
mimixco
There are a lot of things wrong with tech firms, but I don't think abusing
workers by stealing their labor is one of them. Those jobs are appealing to
people precisely because they _pay so much._

This is a good place to point out that capitalism has created a higher
standard of living for more people than any other idea in the history of the
world, while socialist and communist experiments repeatedly end in bankruptcy
and starvation.

The classic examples of the USSR, Cuba, and Venezuela still apply but now
we're seeing a new failed socialist state -- the EU. As Ayn Rand so eloquently
pointed out, the only way to raise up mankind is through liberty and paying
people for their work. State control is antithetical to economic or social
progress.

